# Travelling to Melbourne



## Nutts (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi, I am planning on travelling to Melbourne in June this year, just wondering if anybody had any advice on jobs and places to stay etc. i am willing to travel to catch up on the fruit picking trail. Any advice on anything is more than welcome.

Thanks.


----------

